# Saturday 31st March A day of learning



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jan 25, 2012)

This has been approved by Aztecs and the powers that be.

On Saturday 31st March I will be running a day at De Vere Wychwood Park in Crewe.

The structure of the day is as follows,

9.30 Meet for Coffee and Bacon roll

10.30 Hit balls on the range with individual coaching and also I will talk through my pre round preparations. Then move to putting green for continued coaching.

12.30 Play 18 holes (I will play a set number of holes with each group, dependent on numbers) I will give tips on course management.

5.30 Approx meet in bar to discuss the day and answer any questions on what has happened throughout the day.
This is a good way to get your game in shape for the season ahead.

The cost of the day is Â£125 per person but for Golf Monthly forum members the cost is Â£100.

There is plenty of local accommodation with a Hotel onsite and two Travelodge's within 10 minutes.

Many thanks

Jason.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds a great opportunity. If theres plans to repeat this down south I'll be interested.


----------



## Swinger (Jan 26, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Sounds a great opportunity. If theres plans to repeat this down south I'll be interested.
		
Click to expand...

I second that. It does sound like a good day.

Would have made the effort to come up even so but I will be busy that weekend unfortunatly. 

I'm sure whoever goes will have a good day and get some good feedback about their game.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2012)

James would be up for it!


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jan 27, 2012)

Hopefully this will be a successful day.  Maybe something can be arranged to cover two days if people from the south wish to take part. So a teaching break.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like a great day however it also clashes with a couple of big GM forum outings/weekends which may hinder you slightly, would certainly be an interesting thing to attend.

Also Smiffy, Jason is doing lessons, not looking for a lesson!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds good Jason, bit near the GM/Woburn meet for me though, definitely post if you do anymore as it sounds like a good day.

Looks like Ill have to stick to some :fore:tips from Smiffy that week......


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Sounds a great opportunity. If theres plans to repeat this down south I'll be interested.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean down south it is down south


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jan 27, 2012)

If a group of people would like to do this at another time, post some dates and we can look at arranging another date as well as 31st March. Also for people traveling from a distance a 2 days of teaching could be set up. Please post your thoughts.


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea, would love to have attended but flying to Italy to go skiing on that day!!


----------



## Yerman (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds good, my game needs kick start. Do you need a minimum number, how do I sign up?

:fore:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2012)

jasondransfieldgolf said:



			If a group of people would like to do this at another time, post some dates and we can look at arranging another date as well as 31st March. Also for people traveling from a distance a 2 days of teaching could be set up. Please post your thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

Jason, I'd definitely be up for a south of England one and maybe an overnighter depending on location and cost


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 27, 2012)

sounds spot on and unfortunately I am in the Southerners boat, anything down here would be jumped on by me.


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jan 28, 2012)

Yerman said:



			Sounds good, my game needs kick start. Do you need a minimum number, how do I sign up?

:fore:
		
Click to expand...

6 will be the minimum number that would result in two 3 balls each playing 9 holes with me. I can put your name down, if you have any friends who also wish to take part I can knock off Â£20 for each person you bring paying full price of Â£125.


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jan 28, 2012)

jasondransfieldgolf said:



			6 will be the minimum number that would result in two 3 balls each playing 9 holes with me. I can put your name down, if you have any friends who also wish to take part I can knock off Â£20 for each person you bring paying full price of Â£125.
		
Click to expand...

The above would apply to any forum member bringing any non forum member.


----------



## Junior (Feb 2, 2012)

PM sent Jason.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 2, 2012)

Junior said:



			PM sent Jason.
		
Click to expand...

ditto


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Feb 3, 2012)

PM's replied to.


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Players from the forum signed up:

1. Junior
2. Karl102
3. Yerman?


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Feb 4, 2012)

Players from the forum signed up:

1. Junior
2. Karl102
3. Yerman


----------



## Yerman (Mar 4, 2012)

Is this still on? :fore:


----------



## noble78 (Mar 4, 2012)

I wouldnt mind doing this if your repeating it on a different date :thup:


----------



## Yerman (Mar 21, 2012)

Yerman said:



			Is this still on? :fore:
		
Click to expand...

I'll take that as a No.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 21, 2012)

Yerman said:



			I'll take that as a No. 

Click to expand...

Send him a PM or an email, he might be golfing, I haven't seen him logged on for a while. Might say something on his website.... or have contact details there.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Or send him a message via twitter.


----------

